# MK3.5 Cabrio with 16" Borbet type CA...



## BigFatDog (Apr 23, 2003)

I've got a 2002 Cabrio with 16" Borbet Type CA. Tires are 205-45-16
I'm looking for wheel spacers to put them flush. Not super flush, but close. 
Does anyone have any experience with these wheels and/or spacers?
I'm putting on new springs and would like to get the wheels spaced before it goes in for alignment.
I'll post up pics tomorrow...


----------



## BigFatDog (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: MK3.5 Cabrio with 16" Borbet type CA... (BigFatDog)*

Pics as promised. Forgive the dirty car, it's too cold to wash it. It's below freezing here.
If it matters the springs that I am installing are Neuspeed SportSoft. I have to keep rally gravel stage stance, too many speed bumps...


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MK3.5 Cabrio with 16" Borbet type CA... (BigFatDog)*

two things you can do. 
pull a wheel and check the et's so we can tell you a spacer size.
or measure how far out you would like the wheels compared to where they are. then order spacers of that size.


----------



## BigFatDog (Apr 23, 2003)

Offset is 38 wheel width is 7".


_Modified by BigFatDog at 10:00 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

sweet, i had those on my cabby


----------



## BigFatDog (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

tr.:R, did you run spacers?
I wouldn't complain if you posted a pic...


_Modified by BigFatDog at 4:29 PM 1-11-2010_


----------

